# Prince George, British Columbia, looking for gamers



## Gundark

We have some people that are leaving our group soon. We are looking for mature (aged 20+, however if you are mature we would consider younger) gamers that reside in or around Prince George, BC. We use a grid and try our best to combine action with roleplaying. We are playing a Forgotten Realms game, however we have played many other d20 games (Spycraft, Iron kingdoms, Star Wars, etc). Right now there are 5 of us (DM and 4 players). We are looking for people that are willing to be a player (we have 2 DMs which is enough   ). We have between 1-2 slots open. We like to play very thursday night. If your interested post here and let me know.


----------



## Piratecat

I read the title of this thread, and I immediately assumed you were talking about. . .


----------



## Gundark

Piratecat said:
			
		

> I read the title of this thread, and I immediately assumed you were talking about. . .




No Prince George is the name of the city where I live in British Cloumbia   . I know it is a strange name for a town.


----------



## Teflon Billy

*Impeesa* lives in Prince George I beleive.


----------



## Impeesa

Aye, that I do. I think I already have my fair share of people, though. There are... um... 9 players in our current game, I think, if everyone shows up at once (hah!). That, and my courseload is such that weeknight gaming isn't a very good idea (4th year comp sci/physics, and I felt the need to pile on 6 courses - am I just a sucker for punishment or something?). 

Still, nothing wrong with a little networking. Our Saturday nights are pretty vacant, the few serious players in our group (myself included) are kind of looking for a second game. Are you a UNBC student like myself? What are the chances we've already met? 

Also, I've seen at least one more person around here from PG.. I'm not as sharp as TB, apparently, so I can't remember their name. Starts with an S, I think. 

--Impeesa--


----------



## Gundark

I sent ya an email. if you didn't get it email me at anderson_darryl@yahoo.com


----------

